# Great Salt Lake Retriever Club



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Open Call Back.....unofficial
22 dogs
-1-5-6-7-12-16-17-21-22-26-29-30-31-33-34-35-36-38-39-42-53-54-
Scratches: 10-43-49-52


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

Any Q info? Thank You


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi (May 17, 2011)

Any info on the derby would be appreciated also.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Just spoke to my husband who's at the bottom of the hill filling up water (and has cell reception).

Unofficial Open callbacks to 3rd - (14 dogs)

1,5,6,16,17,21,22,29,30,31,33,38,42,53

Unofficial Amateur callbacks to 3rd - (11 dogs)

1,4,5,6,10,11,13,15,20,25,27 (scratches - 2,17,23,28)

Unofficial partial Qualifying results -

1st George - Sealock/Fangsrud
2nd Ben - Totten
3rd Shiner - van der Lee/Fangsrud
4th Erhardt with ?

Sorry don't know JAM's.

Derby will start after Open finishes.


----------



## ckenny (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you Sharon!


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Unofficial partial OPen results: 1st-Rosie, new FC, owner Alice Woodyard, Handler, Rob Erhardt
4th-Clipper, owner Vicky Maclean, Handler, Rob Erhardt
RJ-Sky, owner Alice Woodyard, Handler Rob Erhardt
Jam-Chinook, owner Deb Termenstein, Handler Rob Erhardt
Sorry I only have results from Erhardt camp. Phone connection was dropped before anything else could be given.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations Rosie, Rob and Alice! New FC Rosie sure sounds good! And she did it in style, needs 0.5 pts and goes wins it!


----------



## Bar3Ranch (Dec 10, 2008)

If anyone hears which dog Rob placed with in the Qual we would really like to know. A big thanks to everyone for trying to pass the info along.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Unofficial callbacks to Amateur 4th (9 dogs) -

1,4,10,11,13,15,20,25,27


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Open results (finished yesterday):

1st: #33
2nd: #6
3rd: #42
4th: #1
RJ: #53
JAMS: #5, 17, 22, 29, 31


----------



## Renee P. (Dec 5, 2010)

Amateur results (finished this morning), I got these second hand:

1st: #4
2nd: #11
3rd: #15
4th: #10
RJ: #13
JAMS: #1, 20 25, 27

The Derby had was running its last series (a double on water) when I left at about 12:30.

Sorry, I do not have any Qual results.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby results:
1. 1 Lazer h Erhardt o Hartl & Grammer
2. 4 Callie o/h Peterson
3. 13 Trout o Sacco h Glass
4. 11 Bill o/h Shaver
rj 6 Hook o/h Madsen
no jams


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Derby 3rd place

#13 Trout- Joe Glass


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Qualifying results

1st - #18 George/Fangsrud
2nd - #3 Ben/Totten
3rd - #20 Shiner/Fangsrud
4th - #15 Gilley/Erhardt
RJ - #7 Albert/Shaver


----------



## CindyGal (Mar 6, 2012)

Huge congrats to Renee and Anna on their Open 3rd place! Spectacular!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry, error corrected. I was just given #s and trying to figure out who went with what with just my iPhone.


----------

